
Ask HN: Is working at ThoughtWorks a good opportunity? - milsebg
Hello HN!<p>I got an invite to a phone interview at ThoughtWorks next week and I wonder if that&#x27;s a good opportunity or not.<p>From what I perceive, they have a reputation in outstanding practices and an interesting choice of tech stacks. Also, they do consultancy, so the tasks are never the same (I wasn&#x27;t able to work on the same product for more than two years in the past).<p>So, the setting I imagine from the limited info I have, would be perfect for me. Could you provide some more info, such as insights as an employee or customer of TW?<p>What is the general (int&#x27;l) tech industry perception of TW alumni?<p>What are the career perspective in such a consultancy?<p>Two concerns about TW rose:<p>- First, did the sale to private equity firm have a significant impact? Is TW still reputable in what and how they do it?<p>- Second, I read that &quot;social justice&quot; would take a third of their interview process. I certainly respect what they do, but I would consider myself a bit more on the conservative side. For example, I believe that helping people in need is an act of decency (and I am engaged in non-profits for that reason), but I doubt that this kind of compassionate behavior should be &quot;enforced&quot; on &quot;the rich&quot; by the government, also I do believe that equality of opportunity should be top priority for a society, but economical equality (&quot;redistribution of wealth&quot;) should not be the desired outcome. Would their left-leaning culture accept such views?<p>Thanks for your input!
======
stevenalowe
TW was an amazing experience

